# High-Speed Train in The Hunger Games



## Anderson (Mar 24, 2012)

I'd been looking forward to this movie for some time. I read a detailed summary of the book...it was interesting and enjoyable, but not necessarily super-duper spectacular. One thing that did hook me in, however, is that most long distance transportation in the world is by train; there's a line in one of the books where a character reflects on having spent a number of nights pacing a train because they couldn't sleep...such is a highly relatable experience for me, having dozed off a bit too early or gotten stuck with allergies on a train more than once. So, I saw the trailer some time ago...and then I saw the movie last night.

As far as fictional depictions of a train in recent movies, this has to be among the finest examples I've seen. They nailed it. I don't have pictures (in fact, the dearth of pictures/screenshots of on board the train is something that is driving me a bit nuts), but:

1) Externally, the design is basically a Burlington Zephyr without the ribbed metal (i.e. completely smooth surfaces). The look is far more that than it is, say, a modern-day Acela. A picture can be found here: http://thg.code65536.com/stills/books/high_speed_train_concept.jpg

2) Though I think they stretched the width of the cars a bit above what I'm used to, I'm willing to chalk that up to a variation on "Hollywood exaggeration" (i.e. making rooms a bit bigger to ease either the appearance of things or actor movement within a set).

3) Though the chandeliers and whatnot were overdone (this was purposeful and it achieved its effect), the on-board styling was also quite spot-on. It was more "millionaire's private train"-esque, but it clicked well with the 1930s/40s styling that the movie seemed to shoot for. It was retro-futuristic in many ways...I'll also say that there was a subtle elegance to the train that was often missing in other parts of the movie. Above all, though, it felt believable.

If anybody can find a good trove of screenies on this train, I'd like to see them. Honestly, I found that part of the movie to be just about enough to justify the ticket price alone...and when combined with the aesthetics put into designing the capitol, I'd pay $10 for a guided tour of the world. I know the aesthetic style they were trying to evoke, but...though they overdid the use of indoor concrete, between the train and a lot of other elements to Capitol, the world came off feeling very much like a futuristic, "shiny" version 1940s New York instead of what they were likely shooting for.


----------

